# Are These Rare VW Wheels?



## *SCT* (Sep 7, 2010)

Are these wheels worth anything? I'm not a VW fan or anything, but I've seen these on VWs in the past.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

no they are not rare and not worth anything in that condition. no center caps and they are pretty beat up.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Silverstone wheels are not rare at all.

They come in other colors that are rare, like white, red, green, aqua, star blue, but aero grey is the most common.

Center caps come in two flavors, genuine with VW on it, and aftermarket (with arrows Borlem brand).

The ones we got are made in Canada, I have 3 with Canada cast into the wheel, an one without. This 4th one is a mystery as the casting marks differ from the Canadian version. There is even some dremel marks used to remove a mark. All 4 wheels came from the same original vehicle. Who knows what happened to the 4th, perhaps it was replaced by the dealer at some time.

Borlem brand shown below. This company had a 15" version that is not available from VW.
Borlem is an OEM too, Hayes Lemmerz Borlem.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Aren't the referred to as "Teardrops"?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

PSU said:


> Aren't the referred to as "Teardrops"?


To those that don't know the actual name, yes.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Eric D said:


> To those that don't know the actual name, yes.


:beer::beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Wait, 15-inch Silverstones??!?! Those would look fantastic on a Mk2. I've never seen them before...


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*MKII GTI/Scirocco II 16V wheels aka Teardrops*

they were pretty cool back in the day,but no they are not rare.they were also known to be *quite heavy* for their size. most folks that were lucky enough to afford a 16V GTI or Scirocco back then usually switched to lighter wheels and just used the stock Teardrops in the winter.
they were also used on many of the lesser (Non-16V) Golf GT/Wolfsburg and Cabriolet models in the early '90's.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

scirocco*joe said:


> Wait, 15-inch Silverstones??!?! Those would look fantastic on a Mk2. I've never seen them before...


There have been a few posts about their existence. The OP posted that the sellers ad said 15x7, but when he got them they were 14x7.
Another member posted they had seen a 15x7 but made in Mexico.

Borlem has factories all over the globe.


----------

